# 5" Purple Spilo



## ephoenix (Nov 4, 2010)

hello, I am getting mine soon an am wondering whats the best food for him? and how often? thx


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Fresh Tilapia, Shrimp, Krill and other white fish fillets are great for them. Also if you can get it to eat pellets that would be even better.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Fresh Tilapia, Shrimp, Krill and other white fish fillets are great for them. Also if you can get it to eat pellets that would be even better.


 Agree. I also like small silversides (probaby have to cut them into a couple pieces still)


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nightcrawlers, live fish, leeches, more things you feed the better


----------



## ephoenix (Nov 4, 2010)

alright, wheres a good spot to pick up silversides and krill, and how of often should i feed and aprox how much is a good amount. -P thx Rudy


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

krill i have no idea but you can grow out brine shrimp(a few per feeding) from eggs and silver sides(no idea have never used them) some larger petstores have them in the frozen food section i think hikari makes a brand of them its a yellow package other then that if you have a smaller tank breed guppys any one can do it and they are perfect size for your fish so far


----------



## ephoenix (Nov 4, 2010)

once a day is average feeding?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Redruckus said:


> krill i have no idea but you can grow out brine shrimp(a few per feeding)are you sure you mean brine shrimp? Even adult brine shrimp are very small for 5" fish. They work great for baby fish though. You also hatch brine shrimp by the thousands to give you a better scale, not a few at a time from eggs and silver sidesseafood section of a supermarket/grocery store(no idea have never used them) some larger petstores have them in the frozen food section i think hikari makes a brand of them its a yellow package other then that if you have a smaller tank breed guppys any one can do it and they are perfect size for your fish so far


For a 5" fish a weekly feeding will be fine. If you want to bulk it up a bit a couple feedings a week will be great.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I feed my 4" sanchezi once every 2-4 days.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

looks like you guys wrapped this up


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I agree with the feedings. Any whitefish should suffice for the staple diet. If you can get pellets in the mix like Zanni said that would help alot also. Serras in general do fine with 1-3 feedings a week depending on the amount the P eats.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I feed mine one average size raw shrimp every other day. He doesn't go after it right away but it is gone within 10 minutes. The bad thing is he doesn't like to eat in front of me. I'm glad you made this post because I'm going to try some other feeds these guys have suggested to you, and see if I can watch him eat lol


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

When I had mine I fed it once every two days. Like RedBelly said a small-average sized shrimp worked perfect. It was a good amount of food and there was very little, if any, extra to take out after the feeding. If he's afraid of you watching him eat, try feeding him with the tank lights on and the room's lights off. It makes it harder for them to see you thus more comfortable. Other way to desensitize them is to put a helium balloon next to the tank with a fan going. They will eventually get used to movement out of their tank but that is pretty stressful on the fish so I would give it a break here and there so he doesn't get too stressed


----------

